# Biblical scholar's date for rapture: May 21, 2011



## Ken Morgan (Jan 2, 2010)

_Harold Camping lets out a hearty chuckle when he considers the people who believe the world will end in 2012.

__"That date has not one stitch of biblical authority," Camping says from the Oakland office where he runs Family Radio, an evangelical station that reaches listeners around the world. "It's like a fairy tale."_

_The real date for the end of times, he says, is in 2011._

_The Mayans and the recent Hollywood movie "2012" have put the apocalypse in the popular mind this year, but Camping has been at this business for a long time. And while Armageddon is pop science or big-screen entertainment to many, Camping has followers from the Bay Area to China._

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/01/01/BA8V1AV589.DTL



​​


----------



## Omar B (Jan 2, 2010)

If the bible's his source and he's happy with that date then cool.  I should get in touch with him, maybe we can work some legal deal where I can get his stuff the day after his rapture.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2010)

The world ends on the day you die. At least for you.  Others may enjoy the world longer.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 2, 2010)

Obviously i don't buy into this nonsense, but the only reason I can see in trying to find "the date", is to sell books and make $$.


----------



## J Ellis (Jan 2, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> _"That date has not one stitch of biblical authority,"_​​


​ 
Neither does Camping's own date.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 2, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The world ends on the day you die. At least for you.  Others may enjoy the world longer.


Nope.

Since you're all simply figments of my imagination -- you end that day, too.  

(Sorry 'bout that.  And, yes, I do have a mighty strange and warped imagination.  Just look in the mirror!)


----------



## Omar B (Jan 2, 2010)

So you are one of those people who think all reality is in their heads.  I never got those people.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 2, 2010)

Being off by seven months is still a pretty good swag.  Kudos to the Mayans.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2010)

Omar B said:


> So you are one of those people who think all reality is in their heads.  I never got those people.


Does life happen when I'm asleep? Or does the story just fast forward when I wake?  I wonder sometimes.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 2, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Does life happen when I'm asleep? Or does the story just fast forward when I wake?  I wonder sometimes.


It happens... it just gets really, really weird.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't top flying on a turtle to the dream palace.....


----------



## Omar B (Jan 2, 2010)

It's not just a turtle, but 4 elephants holding the whole thing up.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nah; it's turtles all the way down.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2010)

Now here's the thing....if this guys right, I won';t have to pay off my student or business loans. If he's wrong, those payments are gonna be a *****.  Now so far, everyone else who's set a date for the end of the world has been wrong....so, it's hard to take anyone serious here.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 3, 2010)

Actually, the Bible says NO ONE knows the date and anyone that claims to is full of BS.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2010)

Jade Tigress said:


> Actually, the Bible says NO ONE knows the date and anyone that claims to is full of BS.


Yep... none but the father knows the time...

There's also NO reference to the rapture in the bible... ANY translation... PERIOD... 

The rapture I think was invented by some evangelistic preacher way back when in the south and got lots of folks to get their heads together and join HIS church... (subsequently donating tons of money to him as well) ... for reasons unknown this myth hasn't left popular christian culture... 
Mormons don't believe in it ... and a few others don't... but quite a few still do...

Sad


----------



## Xinglu (Jan 3, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> _Harold Camping lets out a hearty chuckle when he considers the people who believe the world will end in 2012.
> 
> __"That date has not one stitch of biblical authority," Camping says from the Oakland office where he runs Family Radio, an evangelical station that reaches listeners around the world. "It's like a fairy tale."_
> 
> ...



:bs:

I have one name for Harold Camping: William Miller

Those who buy into this with just experiance the Great Disappointment again.  Why don't people learn from history?


----------



## Xinglu (Jan 3, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Yep... none but the father knows the time...
> 
> There's also NO reference to the rapture in the bible... ANY translation... PERIOD...
> 
> ...



Yup invented by John Nelson Darby.  The dude was a crack pot and yet people seem to eat his teachings up. Go figure.


----------



## grydth (Jan 3, 2010)

21 May 2011 just does not work for me as an end of the world date. Way too many things going on, plus I'd miss the Summer with my wife. 

Does he have anything open in December for Armageddon?


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 3, 2010)

grydth said:


> 21 May 2011 just does not work for me as an end of the world date. Way too many things going on, plus I'd miss the Summer with my wife.
> 
> Does he have anything open in December for Armageddon?


"Armageddon for 1, sometime in December.  What name shall I put that under?"  

Just hold your horses there -- even you with the pale one -- Arm-a-gettin you a table!


----------



## grydth (Jan 3, 2010)

Let's make the end of all things on 4 December....my birthday's on the 3d and I want to get the presents plus be able to say,"Apres moi, le Deluge".

The name I'd put it under is what I use in restaurants: Donner. One can always get cheap laughs across a steak house when the hostess announces, "The Donner Party".....


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 3, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The world ends on the day you die. At least for you.  Others may enjoy the world longer.



The world and my effect on it will go on through my kids and the way in which I changed the world, however small they may be in general, or however big they may be in their limited scope.

Even if we are no longer in it, the world does not end the day we die.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 3, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Does life happen when I'm asleep? Or does the story just fast forward when I wake?  I wonder sometimes.



I do know for a fact that it all goes in slow motion when I am sitting in the dentists chair


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> I do know for a fact that it all goes in slow motion when I am sitting in the dentists chair


I blame that on the happy gas mine uses.


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 3, 2010)

-I'm still of the opinion that there will be a major shift within the next few years, for better or for worse. Dawning of the age of Aquarius? As an Aquarius myself, I wouldn't complain, haha! But seriously, there is nothing wrong with preparing for the end of the world, as long as you do it sensibly. What exactly that entails, I have no idea. Dreams of winning the lotto, stockpiling a cabin in the mountains, watching the world die, and then realizing I'm all alone...but seriously, if this guy on his radio show knows the date, can I send him all my debt and have him write it off as non payable due to act of God? If the world is going to end, can I quit paying now on those bills and spend the money on things I might enjoy? Maybe take a cruise?

Or buy more ammunition? lol

Andrew


----------



## Omar B (Jan 4, 2010)

As these dates these guys talk about as prophecy come and go I really do hope a side effect of it is people stop beliving these mystics of all stripes, be they religious, psychics or somehow privy to information only he could figure out from something available to all of us.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 4, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I blame that on the happy gas mine uses.



Ah... Not many dentists use the happy gas in Belgium. They use local injections. No, my personal time dilation in the dentists chair is caused by sheer anticipation and stark terror


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Jan 4, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Does life happen when I'm asleep? Or does the story just fast forward when I wake? I wonder sometimes.


 
That used to drive me nuts when I was a kid!  I'd wonder how the morning came so much faster once I slept but others were still able to do things in the time between.  

I'm glad I'm not the only crazy person...

Oh, as for the whole Biblical end-days stuff, I think this guy has it made.  Predict it's going to end a year from now, just enough time to cash in on his followers before they realize he's full of it.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Jan 4, 2010)

Also, I just read the rest of this thread, and have to say it's full of win.  Thanks for starting the new year with some laughs!


----------



## cdunn (Jan 4, 2010)

Omar B said:


> As these dates these guys talk about as prophecy come and go I really do hope a side effect of it is people stop beliving these mystics of all stripes, be they religious, psychics or somehow privy to information only he could figure out from something available to all of us.


 
2000 years of failed prophets haven't taught us the lesson yet. Why start learning now?


----------



## Omar B (Jan 4, 2010)

cdunn said:


> 2000 years of failed prophets haven't taught us the lesson yet. Why start learning now?



Funny thing is, when I was a kid I believed this crap because adults were saying it!  Not my parents mind you, but the people next door were all kindsa religious and somehow I thought that it would all end at 2000.  But as I slowly started to believe less and less in fantasy novels and myth of other types it seemed silly to me.  I assume those same people from when I was a child have found yet another round numbered date to fear now.


----------



## chaos1551 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm generally very long-winded, but when my wife asked me last night if I believed in the crap about 12/21/2012 or any of that other apocalyptic doomsday nonsense I got it out in one short word.


----------



## Xinglu (Jan 5, 2010)

Just thought I'd point this out from the artical:



> This is not the first time Camping has made a bold prediction about Judgment Day.
> 
> On Sept. 6, 1994, dozens of Camping's believers gathered inside Alameda's Veterans Memorial Building to await the return of Christ, an event Camping had promised for two years. Followers dressed children in their Sunday best and held Bibles open-faced toward heaven.



Why does this guy have any credibility let alone any followers?  Are people really that damn gullible and ignorant?


----------



## cdunn (Jan 5, 2010)

Xinglu said:


> Why does this guy have any credibility let alone any followers? Are people really that damn gullible and ignorant?


 
Evidence points to yes.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 5, 2010)

Xinglu said:


> Just thought I'd point this out from the artical:
> Why does this guy have any credibility let alone any followers?  Are people really that damn gullible and ignorant?



You could say the same thing for every other religion out there.  

So what, let the nutz think what they wish, I just want one of them to will me their stuff for the day after the rapture so I can pull up a truck and take everything the day after when they are still here.


----------

